# [Resolved] Please wait while Setup updates your configuration files



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

Every time I start Win98, I get the following message:

_Please wait while Setup updates your configuration files_
*immediately* followed by:
_Completed updating files, continuing to load Windows_

I understand I must have improperly installed, but most likely uninstalled, some app (%Temp% is automatically deleted by my Autoexec.bat).

I deleted WinInit.*,
I checked:
Win.ini and System.ini,
every *.bat in C:\ and %Win%.,
HKLM/Run, HKCU/Run, Services and Run Once in the Registry,

to no avail.

What am I missing? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

This message also comes after playing a game on your computer. If say you have reached a new level it gets saved and that is the exact message I get after starting and windows is configuring my set up/game files.
I mention this as it could not be a problem. Do you actually do anything, change something each time you use your computer


----------



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

*Moby*,

Of course I do and change things *every time* I am using my computer! And I have been doing it for years... 

Could anybody give me a list of all the tasks executed by Win98 on startup (and eventually how to get at them)?

THX


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

you can tell what you have running at startup by going to START > RUN > type MSCONFIG then click OK > then on top click on STARTUP. This is all the things windows is starting when you boot your computer.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Please verify what it was you deleted. This issue is normally the result of having *wininit.ini* loading. This is the file you should delete.

Do NOT delete wininit.exe or you will not be able to load windows. Don't use asterisks when searching for this!!

Still have problems? Go to this site and download, unzip and run the StartupList application. Copy/paste its results to a reply.

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/


----------



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

*n2gun*,

I know which apps *I* am executing at startup in either config.sys, autoexec.bat, HKLM/Run, HKCU/Run, Services and Run Once in the Registry.
What I'd like to know is what Win98 is doing on its own. 

*Rollin'Rog*,

By wininit.*, I meant wininit.ini, wininit.bak & wininit.sav. As you rightly pointed out, deleting wininit.exe would have stopped Win98 from starting, which wasn't the case.

Now, I just checked %Win% and found brand new wininit.ini & wininit.bak files containing:

*[Rename]
NUL=C:\WIN98\TEMPOR~1\CONTENT.IE5\INDEX.DAT*

TEMPOR~1 is Temporary Internet Files. Such directory has been for years automatically deleted (DELTREE /Y) in my AUTOEXEC.BAT

Can anybody explain exactly how wininit.exe works and what is this NUL command (and any others) in wininit.ini? (I suspect I might not be the only one interested in such info.  )

THX


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

null is analogous to delete when used in that context.

The "more info" at the bottom of this link gives an explanation of the relationship of wininit.exe to wininit.ini

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q268980&

Give us a post of your startups, something is continuing to try to either install or uninstall something or do a "cleanup". In this case it is associated with your cookie file. Do you have some kind of cleanup or privacy utility installed?


----------



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello,

The above-mentioned situation was settled some while ago. Exactly the same way it was created. Another mystery.

I'm now experiencing it again on a different machine with a different system (WinMe).

Wininit.ini and wininit.bak contain the same (standard) line:
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMPOR~1\CONTENT.IE5\INDEX.DAT

I went through the MSKB and the forum archives and found several threads dealing with the same topic. But no answer to my question.

Would anybody know under which conditions and by which program this message (Please wait while Setup updates your configuration files) is displayed?

THX


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It might be used by a file cleanup or security utility as part of the process of clearing all cookie information.

As long as the file winini.ini exists you will get the "updating" mesage during boot. There is no harm in deleting it if it does not go away by itself.


----------



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi,

You won't believe it!

I deleted wininit.ini and wininit.bak, then rebooted. No message was displayed at startup.

However, a new wininit.ini was created with the same old line (NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMPOR~1\CONTENT.IE5\INDEX.DAT).

And yes, on reboot the bloody message was back!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Give us a copy/paste of the ScanLog using HijackThis, maybe we can see what is doing that.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

Here it is:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 11:54:11 PM, on 7/01/03
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATITASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATICWD32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\ADAPTEC SHARED\CREATECD\CREATECD50.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\EASY CD CREATOR 5\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\CTNOTIFY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POPROXY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\MEDIADET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\YA\PROGS\HIJACKTHIS195-F.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.bmo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://home.netscape.com/home/winsearch200.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.taxprep.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by CCH Canadian Limited
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://keyword.netscape.com/keyword/%s
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://bmo.com"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\froyle\prefs.js)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Atikey] Atitask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\LOGITECH\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD50] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adaptec Shared\CreateCD\CreateCD50.exe" -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV DefAlert] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFALERT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POProxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ELSAChipGuard] C:\WINDOWS\ELSAUTIL\elsavect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakLogon
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SuperCleaner] "C:\YA\PROGS\SUPERCLEANER\SUPERCLEANER.EXE" /h/b
O4 - Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\bagent.exe
O4 - Startup: Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
O4 - Startup: Billminder.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{D8536911-90F3-4EFF-A2C2-C294B1719C8A}\NewShortcut1.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.taxprep.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

http://www.softandco.com/redir.html?u=http://www.SouthBayPC.com/SuperCleaner&pn=SuperCleaner

Here you are. It's doing what I imagine you have configured it to do. If not, check out the options and don't have it clean the index.dat file each startup.

http://www.southbaypc.com/SuperCleaner/screenshot2.gif


----------



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

THX Rog. 

Keep it rolling!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Will do -- you're welcome


----------

